# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Udhëtim më shpejt se drita?

## BESIIM

A keni menduar ndonjehere te udhetoni ne bordin e "Enterprise" me shpejtesine e drites ose ta kaloni ate?

Endrra juaj mund te behet realitet. Dy shkencetare amerikane po studiojne mundesine për të arritur një udhëtim që ta kalojë shpejtesinë marramendëse, të provuar deri më sot në sagen e "Star Trek".

Studimi deri tani duket optimist, pasi nuk bie në kundershtim me asnjë ligj të fizikes.

Sipas "Science Daily" dy fizikantet amerikanë po punojnë të bërë realitet atë enderr fanta-shkencore. Gerald Cleaver dhe Richard Obousy, janë të bindur se duke manipuluar një porcion hapësire permes nje perqendrimi shume te madh energjie mund te arrihet ne krijimin e nje "flluske" ne gjendje qe te shtyje anijen kozmike me një shpejtësi më të madhe krahasuar me atë të dritës.

BOTA SOT

----------


## Action

Nuk arrihet kjo gje. 
Dhe jam i bindur per kete.

P.s A ja keni nenshtruar dhe ju vetes ndonjehere pyetjen cka ndodhe nese trupi arin shpejtesine e drites...??

----------


## geezer

me shpejtsi mbi 300 000 km/h    hahahaha nuk besoj ne ket gje

----------


## ricky_ch

> Nuk arrihet kjo gje. 
> Dhe jam i bindur per kete.
> 
> P.s A ja keni nenshtruar dhe ju vetes ndonjehere pyetjen cka ndodhe nese trupi arin shpejtesine e drites...??


Mua po më duket se nuk e paskeni kuptuar mirë temën!
Në këtë rast trupi nuk lëviz fizikisht me shpejtësi të dritës,
por shkurtohet rruga duke e rudhur hapësirën-kohë
deri te destinacioni i dëshirueshëm!

Mirëpo,  prap problemi kryesor është furnizimi me energji!!!

----------


## strange

Shpejtësia e dritës nuk arrihet lehte, po edhe kurr nuk do te thoja, por si tha edhe Action, nuk e duron trupi ynë ketë shpejtësi.

----------


## Aedson

Sipas teorise se relativitetit asnje trup qe ka mase nuk mund te arrije shpejtesine e drites, vetem valet munden. Megjithate ne rastin ne fjale besoj se spekulohet me idene e krijimit te "palosjeve te hapesire-kohes", nepermjet te cileve mund te kalohet ne vende te tjera universit per nje moment. Edhe per vrimat e zeza, teorikisht gjithmone, thuhet qe nese bie ne nje vrime te zeze dhe mbijeton, mund te dalesh ne nje cep tjeter te universit. Por sidoqofte praktikisht kjo eshte e pamundur.

----------


## Sirius

> Shpejtësia e dritës nuk arrihet lehte, po edhe kurr nuk do te thoja, por si tha edhe Action, nuk e duron trupi ynë ketë shpejtësi.




More ju mos po mendoni se ne gjithesi ju pengon era me udhetu me shpejtsi te drites ha ha ha mir kuptohet se udhetimi me shpejtesi te drites eshte i pamundur per te vetmen aresye furnizimin e mjetit me energjin e nevojshme, kurse sa i perket trupit te njeriut ketu duhet nderruar kahja e mendimit sepse trupi yn nuk e duron dot as shpejtsin 120 km/h por fal makinerive komfor me 300 km/h mundemi me pi caffe pa u zhyt.
Pak per anijet kozmike te fantashkences kur te arrihet nje dit kriteri kryesor ka me qen niveli i siguris te antigravitetit ne bord dhe kur mjeti starton p.sh. me 100000 km/h prap nuk ke mu brengos per caffen.

Kalimi i shpejtsis se drites sot eshte e pa imagjinushme por nje dit dot del dikush tja hedh posht teorin Ajshtajnit pasi qe teorikisht funksionon por praktikisht eshte heret mu vertetu dhe kjo eshte e mundur vetem ne laborator p.sh. si aj i CERN-it, per ta bere elektronin te udhetoj me shpejt se drita i duhet vetem ti shtohet fusha magnetike anesore permes energjis se paster, keto i mbeten kohes mu spjegu me mir dhe si funksionojn por per vete asgje nuk quaj te pamundur siq ka then edhe nje proverb "asgje nuk mund te imagjinosh pa pas egzistuar dikund" (kete DIKUND mos e merni planetin tok por dihet se behet fjal per universin) 

Uroj jet te gjat ti perjetoni te pamundurat.

----------


## SAIMIR CAPOJ

> me shpejtsi mbi 300 000 km/h    hahahaha nuk besoj ne ket gje


shoku ne sekond joo h

----------


## Prudence

[QUOTE=
Kalimi i shpejtsis se drites sot eshte e pa imagjinushme por nje dit dot del dikush tja hedh posht teorin Ajshtajnit pasi qe teorikisht funksionon por praktikisht eshte heret mu vertetu dhe kjo eshte e mundur vetem ne laborator p.sh. si aj i CERN-it, per ta bere elektronin te udhetoj me shpejt se drita i duhet vetem ti shtohet fusha magnetike anesore permes energjis se paster, keto i mbeten kohes mu spjegu me mir dhe si funksionojn por per vete asgje nuk quaj te pamundur siq ka then edhe nje proverb "asgje nuk mund te imagjinosh pa pas egzistuar dikund" (kete DIKUND mos e merni planetin tok por dihet se behet fjal per universin).[/QUOTE]

Jam sh dakort.Mendoj se s'ka gje te pamundur.Thjesht duhet kohe,sh kohe mbase dhe besoj do kete pergjigje per shume pikepyetje.

Sa keq qe s'kemi per ti marre vesh.

----------


## strange

> , kurse sa i perket trupit te njeriut ketu duhet nderruar kahja e mendimit sepse trupi yn nuk e duron dot as shpejtsin 120 km/h por fal makinerive komfor me 300 km/h mundemi me pi caffe pa u zhyt.


Kshtu qysh po thu ti, ne njerzit kemi udhetua edhe ne 800 km/h. Ndoshta kur e lexon kete thua shih ky hajvani, po jo ti e morre shembull makinen komfore, une po e marr shembull nje avion komfor.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Diesel Industry

"Nothing is impossible" - Adidas  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BESIIM

Shkenca po perparon dhe nuk do te ishte qudi qe nje dite ta shihnim nje gje te till
Parameni je ne tok me shok dhe ju thua me falni vetem pak se po shkoj deri ne mars heheheh

----------


## [Neo]

Deri tani Asnje Nuk e ka arritur Shpejtesine e drites me sa dime ne.
Tani sipas ligjeve te fizikes, nqs do te arrihej Shpejtesia e drites atehere koha do te ndalte gje qe eshte e pamundur. Te pakten nga llogjika normale.
Deri sa te jene keto ligje qe jane Shpejtesia e drites nuk mund te arrihet vetem nqs do te hidhen poshte ligjet e Ajnshtajnit dhe te dalin ligje te reja atehere ndoshta dhe mund te arrihet dicka.

----------


## BESIIM

> Deri tani Asnje Nuk e ka arritur Shpejtesine e drites me sa dime ne.
> Tani sipas ligjeve te fizikes, nqs do te arrihej Shpejtesia e drites atehere koha do te ndalte gje qe eshte e pamundur. Te pakten nga llogjika normale.
> Deri sa te jene keto ligje qe jane Shpejtesia e drites nuk mund te arrihet vetem nqs do te hidhen poshte ligjet e Ajnshtajnit dhe te dalin ligje te reja atehere ndoshta dhe mund te arrihet dicka.


O neo gjdoher diqka e vjeter zevendesohet me diqka te re edhe ligjet ajnshtajnit ndoshta nuk jan te pazevendesueshme ku i dihet

----------


## ricky_ch

> More ju mos po mendoni se ne gjithesi ju pengon era me udhetu me shpejtsi te drites ha ha ha mir kuptohet se udhetimi me shpejtesi te drites eshte i pamundur per te vetmen aresye furnizimin e mjetit me energjin e nevojshme, kurse sa i perket trupit te njeriut ketu duhet nderruar kahja e mendimit sepse trupi yn nuk e duron dot as shpejtsin 120 km/h por fal makinerive komfor me 300 km/h mundemi me pi caffe pa u zhyt.
> Pak per anijet kozmike te fantashkences kur te arrihet nje dit kriteri kryesor ka me qen niveli i siguris te antigravitetit ne bord dhe kur mjeti starton p.sh. me 100000 km/h prap nuk ke mu brengos per caffen.
> 
> Kalimi i shpejtsis se drites sot eshte e pa imagjinushme por nje dit dot del dikush tja hedh posht teorin Ajshtajnit pasi qe teorikisht funksionon por praktikisht eshte heret mu vertetu dhe kjo eshte e mundur vetem ne laborator p.sh. si aj i CERN-it, per ta bere elektronin te udhetoj me shpejt se drita i duhet vetem ti shtohet fusha magnetike anesore permes energjis se paster, keto i mbeten kohes mu spjegu me mir dhe si funksionojn por per vete asgje nuk quaj te pamundur siq ka then edhe nje proverb "asgje nuk mund te imagjinosh pa pas egzistuar dikund" (kete DIKUND mos e merni planetin tok por dihet se behet fjal per universin) 
> 
> Uroj jet te gjat ti perjetoni te pamundurat.


Tamam çashtu është! Bile me ndihmën e Galaksisë
ne po udhëtojmë diku me shpejtësi 1 000 000 km/h 
nëpër Univers dhe nuk po e hetojmë aspak! 

Natyra është plot befasi!

----------


## toni007

> A keni menduar ndonjehere te udhetoni ne bordin e "Enterprise" me shpejtesine e drites ose ta kaloni ate?
> 
> Endrra juaj mund te behet realitet. Dy shkencetare amerikane po studiojne mundesine për të arritur një udhëtim që ta kalojë shpejtesinë marramendëse, të provuar deri më sot në sagen e "Star Trek".
> 
> Studimi deri tani duket optimist, pasi nuk bie në kundershtim me asnjë ligj të fizikes.
> 
> Sipas "Science Daily" dy fizikantet amerikanë po punojnë të bërë realitet atë enderr fanta-shkencore. Gerald Cleaver dhe Richard Obousy, janë të bindur se duke manipuluar një porcion hapësire permes nje perqendrimi shume te madh energjie mund te arrihet ne krijimin e nje "flluske" ne gjendje qe te shtyje anijen kozmike me një shpejtësi më të madhe krahasuar me atë të dritës.
> 
> BOTA SOT


Do ishte vertet maksimumi nje udhetim real ne universin e pa esploruar deri tashme .ky projekte duket si fillimi  i nje ere te re ndaj konceptit qe kemi per universin dhe misteret qe e rrethojne.shpresoj qe keta pionier te shkences tja arrine qellimit dhe me ne funde te kemi vertetine mbi jeten jashtoksore .

----------


## mendimi

Se pari duhet gjetur vendin se ku do te shkojme e pastaj te nisemi se mos perfundojme ne ndonje planet te zjarrte. lol

----------


## Action

Ju po flisni per diqka qe eshte e pamundur.

Sipas TSR-se, bazuar ne formulen per mase atehere cdo trup qe arrin shpejtesine e drites do te ekspolodoje menjehere.

Arsyja se masa e qetesise atehere do te jete e barbabrte me zero, dhe cdo numer thyer per zero na jep infinid. 

Kshtu qe le te harrojme qe mund te ecim ndonjehre me kete shpejtesi.

----------


## ricky_ch

> Ju po flisni per diqka qe eshte e pamundur.
> 
> Sipas TSR-se, bazuar ne formulen per mase atehere cdo trup qe arrin shpejtesine e drites do te ekspolodoje menjehere.
> 
> Arsyja se masa e qetesise atehere do te jete e barbabrte me zero, dhe cdo numer thyer per zero na jep infinid. 
> 
> Kshtu qe le te harrojme qe mund te ecim ndonjehre me kete shpejtesi.


E pamundur thua! Supozojmë se Bing-bangu ka ndodhur!
A thua me çfarë shpejtësie u shpërnda materia ( Universi) prej atij momenti
që big-bangu ndodhi e deri në ditën e sotme dhe mori madhësinë 
që ka sot? Me shpejtësi të dritës kjo do të ishte e pamundur!
Me siguri ke dëgjuar edhe për ekspansionin e Universit!
Aty thuhet bile që Galaksitë largohen nga njëra tjetra me shpejtesi
të dritës!

----------


## Action

> E pamundur thua! Supozojmë se Bing-bangu ka ndodhur!
> A thua me çfarë shpejtësie u shpërnda materia ( Universi) prej atij momenti
> që big-bangu ndodhi e deri në ditën e sotme dhe mori madhësinë 
> që ka sot? Me shpejtësi të dritës kjo do të ishte e pamundur!
> Me siguri ke dëgjuar edhe për ekspansionin e Universit!
> Aty thuhet bile që Galaksitë largohen nga njëra tjetra me shpejtesi
> të dritës!


Nuk thash qe nuk ka shpejtesi me te madhe se ajo e drites. 
Po ketu eshte fjala per nje trup qe do leviz me shpejtesi te drites, po sipas teje ai trup do vazhdoje te leviz sikurse automobilat pa kurrefare pengese..? 

E keni gabim, trupi qe levize me shpejtesi te drites do te eksplodoje menjehere.

----------

